# Custom Streamer Swap



## CatchASteel

I would like to get in on this one. I hopefully can tie them all this weekend. Now I just have to decide what to tie. I will post a picture as soon as I narrow it down.


----------



## deputy865

CatchASteel, you can create your own streamer. It can be 100% original. Go crazy!

Shane


----------



## joefsu

I'll bite. Put me down for something. Probably a wooly bugger variation.


----------



## deputy865

Deputy865
Esox
herefishy
Kype138
Tommytubular
Troutchops
Bigbob
alexsalmon
CatchASteel
Joefsu

Room for 2 more...Where is 2paws and all them guys?

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

my guess is that 2paws is lost behind a pile of salmon flies......can't say I blame him either


----------



## kype138

I'm in with a Baymen streamer. 
Please post the due date when possible...
Tight lines

Kype


----------



## deputy865

Deputy865
Esox
herefishy
Kype138
Tommytubular
Troutchops
Bigbob
alexsalmon
CatchASteel
Joefsu
Kype

Room for 1 more...

April 1st do date

Shane


----------



## alexsalmon

2paws is in a trout swap and has alot of alaska flies to do. Oh, and Roman is busy trying not to be the last one in on another swap!


----------



## Little Roober

deputy865 said:


> Deputy865
> Esox
> herefishy
> Kype138 ------------
> Tommytubular
> Troutchops
> Bigbob
> alexsalmon
> CatchASteel
> Joefsu
> Kype ---------
> Shane



You have kype twice.


----------



## landshark

i am in. I will make this one.

will ty a muddler version.


----------



## tommytubular

Finished my crystal bunny leeches up tonight....

here they are....








[/IMG]


I'll wait to send them out until we get a final number on tiers


----------



## deputy865

Deputy865
Esox
herefishy
Kype138
Tommytubular
Troutchops
Bigbob
alexsalmon
CatchASteel
Joefsu
Landshark

1 spot left (thanks little roober)

Shane


----------



## joshjv

Hi All,

I'm new here, been fishing...forever... and started tyin in the past year, and love doin it! 
This sounds like a great way to put some new flies in my box and get some more experience.

I'll come up with a custom streamer tonight!

Thanks to CatchASteel for tellin me about this place:chillin: 

Josh


----------



## joefsu

Welcome Josh!:Welcome:


----------



## tommytubular

joefsu said:


> Welcome Josh!:Welcome:



Yep....what Joe said...

I also have a caddis swap going with one spot left if you feel really ambitious


----------



## joshjv

Thanks Guys!

:SHOCKED: maybe next time Tommy, I don't wanna bite off more than I can tie! I'm gonna be busy enough comin up with something and tyin an army of them in time for the deadline


----------



## tommytubular

No problem Josh...

Enjoy this one....they are pretty addictive and I will predict a few more in your not so distant future


----------



## raisinrat

He can I join in on this I got one that I posted up late last year, I can pass out send me a PM if I am in. I will down size them so that they are more trout friendly. let me know


----------



## joshjv

Hey everyone,
:help:

I picked out the fly I'm gonna be tying for the swap, but had a question first... I crimp the barbs on all my flies, but I wanted to see what people here thought? Should I go ahead and do it, or just leave them, and leave it to each member to do as they please?

Thanks!


----------



## deputy865

Deputy865
Esox
herefishy
Kype138
Tommytubular
Troutchops
Bigbob
alexsalmon
CatchASteel
Joefsu
Landshark
Joshjv

Sorry raisinrat, Joshjv grabbed the last spot just before you. I'll get my address out to everyone soon.

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

joshjv said:


> Hey everyone,
> :help:
> 
> I picked out the fly I'm gonna be tying for the swap, but had a question first... I crimp the barbs on all my flies, but I wanted to see what people here thought? Should I go ahead and do it, or just leave them, and leave it to each member to do as they please?
> 
> Thanks!


I crimped the barb of my flies for this swap to due to the cone head. I also typically crimp most of the ones I fish with too.....fish come off easier and ya don't tear up the fly trying to get it out. I say either way is fine by me.


----------



## CatchASteel

Crimp away. I don't often tie without. Like Tommy said, it helps save the fly and is a bit more responsible thing to do as far as C&R is concerned.


----------



## joshjv

Glad to hear you guys agree! I shall crimp...
 
I'm about halfway after last night, shall finish up this weekend!


----------



## troutchops

I'm done....Just waiting for an address.


----------



## deputy865

Sending address after this message.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A TOE TAG, A NAME ON YOUR BOX (please let the name on your box match the name on the packaging)

Shane


----------



## ESOX

I had a couple that didn't cut final inspection. I'll retie and get them out Monday.


----------



## CatchASteel

I will be ready to ship tomorrow. Being that this is my first swap, what is the best method of shipping safely???


----------



## deputy865

CatchASteel said:


> I will be ready to ship tomorrow. Being that this is my first swap, what is the best method of shipping safely???


There no such thing as "safe shipping" when it comes to these swaps:lol: . There's been lots of problems in the past. Best thing you can do is put it in an empty Altoids case or somthing hard that wont crush easily and just pray that it gets to me safe.

Shane


----------



## joshjv

Here's my creation:








...

well, it won't let me post the image, even though its hosted by MS, but, if you go in the Photo Gallery, its"Josh's No Name Bugger"


----------



## ESOX

Very nice.


----------



## joshjv

Thanks 
and thanks for putting it up for me!


----------



## CatchASteel

The flies are going to the Post Office this afternoon - they should get there in a few days. 

Here is my creation (please hold back the "oh man that sucks":yikes....

Meet the "5 O'Clock Shadow Bugger"









Ahh crap - I can't figure out how to get my picture in here. It's in the gallery if you want to see it.


----------



## alexsalmon




----------



## gunrod

Kind of reminds me of an HLS Blaster that Riverboy used to promote some time ago.

It looks like you used scissors to trim the head. If the opportunity presents itself get some flexible razor blades (usually in any store with shaving supplies). They do a great job of trimming hair.

Nice bug.


----------



## CatchASteel

Flexible razor blades? I will definitely look for them. I can find them in any old store?

Thanks Alex for posting that -- if you get a chance could you pm me how you did it?


----------



## ESOX

They are the old double edge razors all men used to use up till the 70's.









Not that I am any good at it, but you can grab these by the ends and bend them to cut a radius in the hair in a heartbeat.


----------



## gunrod

ESOX said:


> They are the old double edge razors all men used to use up till the 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am any good at it, but you can grab these by the ends and bend them to cut a radius in the hair in a heartbeat.


Yep, that's them. It will take some practice but your hair will come out great with these. Unfortunately deer hair will dull them pretty quickly but they are worth it. I've found them at Farmer Jacks and CVS. Most drug stores will have them. Sometimes they lock them up (big theft item for dopers) but just ask.


----------



## CatchASteel

Thanks guys - I am going to pick some up today. Are they better for deer hair than a highly curved pair of scissors? I need to get some of them too for my eggs.


----------



## alexsalmon

My vice broke.  I hope I dont have to drop out, I will make the decisoin in a week or so.


----------



## kype138

When I began flytying, I used to lock the hook in a pair of hemos, and stick them between the leaves in my dad's table. That may save the day for you, Alexsalmon... Good luck!


----------

